# Re: [EVDL] A tear - down of the Volt battery pack



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A tear - down of the Volt battery pack*

I stopped reading when the author claimed that the Volt was the
first production car that could go 40 miles on electricity alone... 


Cor van de Water
Chief Scientist
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water XoIP: +31877841130
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Rod Hower
Sent: Friday, August 03, 2012 11:26 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] A tear - down of the Volt battery pack

It appears to be a pretty detailed article (I just browsed through,
didn't read the entire article)
http://www.edn.com/design/systems-design/4391497/Teardown--High-voltage-
Li-ion-battery-stack-management---the-drive-for-safe-power?cid=Newslette
r+-+EDN+Fun+Friday


or 

http://tinyurl.com/c7ys92m 

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] A tear - down of the Volt battery pack*

I managed to get as far as leaving a comment and then stopped at "a lithium-ion battery pack ... generates the 16-kWh power"... I guess he meant 'stores' but honestly, how does he get away with it? Very sloppy.

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk




> Cor van de Water wrote:
> 
> > I stopped reading when the author claimed that the Volt was the
> > first production car that could go 40 miles on electricity alone...
> ...


----------

